

Apple applies for magnetic/sonic sharing patent - acrum
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2011/04/apple-invents-new-peer-to-peer-sharing-technology-that-utilizes-unique-magnetic-compass-and-supersonic-tone-methodolo.html

======
noonespecial
Seems like an awful lot of trouble when the devices could just blink their
screens at each others cameras. Do dogs howl when you're file-sharing?

I kind of miss the bad old days of IR. It used to be teh awesome when I waved
my palm pilot at my printer and it printed.

